

General Catalyst Joins Y Combinator’s Fund - aynlaplant
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2012/06/12/general-catalyst-joins-y-combinators-fund/

======
ph0rque
Why can't we mere mortals join Yuri Milner, SV Angels, and now General
Catalyst in investing in that $150k/company convertible?

